# Bezzera Grinder parts ?



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

I might be able to pick up a 1999 Bezzera BB105 , it looks well used and needs a good strip down and clean.

Are there any UK parts suppliers should I need anything as I'm having difficulty finding any information online ?

Are they rebadged versions of another make , burrs will be the obvious part but any info will be great

Many thanks


----------

